# The backsplash, Breadboards, and 'trim'



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

I am in the middle of making kitchen countertops.
The glue ups are done. The next step is sanding & finishing.

But I couldn't resist taking one of the sections into the house to see how it would need to fit with the oven, the backsplash, and whether it would need something for the front edge of the countertop, some trim to hide the space between the top drawers and the counter.


















You'll notice this section is long for where I placed it. It is supposed to go on the other side.









I think I am going to put some oak trim underneath where the countertop extends past the the cabinet. I think this will look better than putting trim around the edge of the countertops.

I'm going to put bread boards on it. Do you think it needs a bread board on both far edges of each section? Or just one edge of each section?









Well. I think I am going to be putting tile up and do a two level back splash.

I am also considering 
-rounding over some of the edges
-routing a rabbet where the oven and sink need to sit.
-using crystal laq to fill the grain
-and some some kind of finish.

Any thoughts, comments, suggestions, criticism, jokes appriciated.

So far I am really amazed at how it is looking. I want to preserve this look as much as possible.


----------



## rusty2010 (May 26, 2011)

First of all,,nice clamps.
I would use a paint grade trim piece under the counter, keeps it simpler
The stove looks like a slide in, if so, it should be adjusted to counter height
The sink is usually a drop-in. I don't like the idea of a lip holding water
breadboard finish is very nice and time and skill consuming. I normally see end grain finishes
ease the edges
the finish has to be great, i refer to other members for that info. I had bad luck when exposed to water
good luck


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks rusty. I didn't even think of raising the stove…duh! Eased edges is a good idea, a nice midway between roundover and square.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks like your coming along nicely Brandon. I agree to just adding a small trim piece under the top along the cabinet to cover the transition.
Be sure to seal all six sides of all the tops before installing. Especially along any end grain by the sink and stove. Think of the end grain as a big wick, wanting to suck up anything, particuliarly red oak.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Gary, I am still trying to think about what to seal it with. I spoke to someone with crystal laq and he suggested spar urethane.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I like the clamps too! It looks way too nice for a guy house! I can't wait to see it altogether now! It is nice the way you think things out before you do them!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking good so far.

If you go with trim on the edge of the counter top you could put it on slightly high and then route a no drip edge. http://www.amazon.com/85665M-Diameter-Carbide-No-Drip-Bearing/dp/B000GYBX7O


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good Luck on your project and blog….s…LOL Had to jump around a bit to arrive here. Marine varnish, used on boats? Might be a step up from the spar varnish? Don't remember when I saw it but Charles Niel did a video on bringing down the gloss on high resin (sp?) finishes.

Like Garyl said seal, seal seal!

Let some older barnwood and newer cedear in my basement and the outside watertable was saturated, wicked a lot of water. Had to replace a door jamb on a relatively new door with plastic wood as it had rotted away from water seeping in over a couple years.

Best wishes, and hope you find time, but it looks like you are movin forward!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Doc…appriciate it.


----------



## Brewster (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice clamps! I have made a countertop from old bleachers board that I glued up .These came from a local high school and they were doulas fir cleaned up to 1 1/4 inches thick.I used a first coat of poly thinned down about 20% with mineral spirits and allowed to dry then sand with 150 grit sand paper wipe clean with mineral spirit soaked rag and let dry.Then followed with a full uncut coat of high gloss poly followed with a 220 mgrit sanding and wiping .I followed with three more coats of satin poly with the final coat rubbed with 1200 grit wet and dry sand paper soaked with mineral spirits.Makes an awesome looking and wearing finish.


----------

